# Inexpensive Router Lifts



## burlingtoned (Nov 23, 2011)

I have two routers - a Ryobi R161 and a Skil 1825. I'm looking for some advice from experienced members about an inexpensive router lift. New to the forum, so apologies if this is not the right place for this question... Any help appreciated.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, router lifts are a part of table mounted routing so you nailed it. The least expensive option is to buy one of the Craftsman combo kit routers. This has a fixed base for table mounting and a plunge base for free hand work. I believe all the recent combo kits by all manufacturers have a through the table height adjuster. None of the router lifts are designed to work with your routers so the Craftsman combo kit which usually sells for about $100 is your best option. Instead of twisting the T wrench that comes with most versions you can turn it with a 3/8" drive speed handle or use a bit in a cordless drill. Keep in mind that a router lift does nothing to improve your routing and it is faster to swap bits by lifting the router out of the table. In your shoes I would rather invest in more router bits.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

The cheapest router lift is the one you make yourself.
Here's a good plan you can buy.
Router lift plans

or you can search this forum for other ideas on how to make one.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ed. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

As Mike suggested, most of the new combo kits will have a lift kit with them. So, when you shuffle off to Buffalo for the Black Friday sales, you can get a really good deal on one.


----------



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

*router Lift*



burlingtoned said:


> I have two routers - a Ryobi R161 and a Skil 1825. I'm looking for some advice from experienced members about an inexpensive router lift. New to the forum, so apologies if this is not the right place for this question... Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


Ed my limited expierence has taught me already how nice it is to be able to change bits from the top.No my lift is not cheap but I would buy the bench dog again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Why buy a lift many of the new routers out now have a lift built right in the router.
As low as 100.oo for a NEW router with the lift..
OR
http://www.routertechnologies.com/routerraizer.htm
===



Kensway said:


> Ed my limited expierence has taught me already how nice it is to be able to change bits from the top.No my lift is not cheap but I would buy the bench dog again


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

burlingtoned said:


> I have two routers - a Ryobi R161 and a Skil 1825. I'm looking for some advice from experienced members about an inexpensive router lift. New to the forum, so apologies if this is not the right place for this question... Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


You could use a small bottle jack or a scissor jack. There are many options for a lift.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

argoknot said:


> You could use a small bottle jack or a scissor jack. There are many options for a lift.


Yes, a friend of mine uses the scissor jack but I made this simple foot operated one which is very successful.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Why buy a lift many of the new routers out now have a lift built right in the router.
> As low as 100.oo for a NEW router with the lift..
> ...


Listen to Bob because he will never steer you wrong and is a plethora of helpful information .

I have two Routers that are capable of above table adjustments. I just removed my Milwaukee 5616-20 from my table and installed the PC 890 that adjusts above the table as well as releases the motor lock above the table. The Milwaukee can be adjusted above the table but you have to release and lock the motor below the table which is a very minor inconvenience. I read a few days ago in one of the woodworking magazines the Milwaukee 56XX series routers were the ideal router for table use in lieu of a lift. I just remembered my Ridgid R2930 router can also be adjusted above the table but I prefer it as a hand held router because of the built in LED light.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I'm not sure why anyone would want to use a small bottle jack or a scissor jack under a router in the router table, the bottle jack if full of oil and they all leak, it would be real mess in short order ,the scissor jack needs to be lube as well and will jam in short order also,most have Acme threads but they have a very small nut(s) that the rod must use to go up or down with and the jack will act just like a big dust magnet 

==



argoknot said:


> You could use a small bottle jack or a scissor jack. There are many options for a lift.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

*RE:jacks*



bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone would want to use a small bottle jack or a scissor jack under a router in the router table, the bottle jack if full of oil and they all leak, it would be real mess in short order ,the scissor jack needs to be lube as well and will jam in short order also,most have Acme threads but they have a very small nut(s) that the rod must use to go up or down with and the jack will act just like a big dust magnet
> 
> ==


I use a small bottle jack and never had a problem. I check it often to be sure that it's clean. As to the scissoe type I've seen them online and thought I'd mention it.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

I have used a scissor jack under the router for about 7 years now and never had a problem with it. Might just be one of those bloody things Bob:lol:

Regards

Harold


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone would want to use a small bottle jack or a scissor jack under a router in the router table, the bottle jack if full of oil and they all leak, it would be real mess in short order ,the scissor jack needs to be lube as well and will jam in short order also,most have Acme threads but they have a very small nut(s) that the rod must use to go up or down with and the jack will act just like a big dust magnet
> 
> ==


This sounds like you and me, or should it be you and I, are back to our old discussion regarding lubricating router pillars. You perceived a problem where I never have.
My friend John who fitted a scissor jack tells me that he's had no problems.

ping


----------



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

*Lift*



burlingtoned said:


> I have two routers - a Ryobi R161 and a Skil 1825. I'm looking for some advice from experienced members about an inexpensive router lift. New to the forum, so apologies if this is not the right place for this question... Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


 Ed as you can tell lots of ideas to achieve raising router.What way you choose is your way,changing bits from the topside is much easier,but no matter how we do it,we still have to reach down to change the router speed,when using larger bits,good luck with your decision.


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Harrysin, I'm interested in your method of lift but curious as to how you fix the height if you want a particular height set.

Jiroma


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Routers that have built in table adjustment can be found from almost every manufacture now. But if you have a router without the table adjustment feature then try Router Raizer to see if they have something to fit your model. I have one for my Hitachi M12V that I paid $89.00 for & it works great.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jiroma said:


> Hi Harrysin, I'm interested in your method of lift but curious as to how you fix the height if you want a particular height set.
> 
> Jiroma


Most of the time the EXACT height is not super critical and I gently step on the pedal, raise the router to the required height then lock it. For more accurate work I set the Triton a little lower than required, then raise it with the infinitely adjustable micro adjuster. For dowelling and probably mortising (the latter I haven't tried) I've never found a faster or more accurate method.


----------

